# okay, frog fighting possibly???



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

So i have a frog jumping and chasing my one frog around the tank the one being fiesty is alot larger and im thinking is a female. oh these are leucs what do you guys suggest I do?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Is the one being chased acting weird at all? Like not eating or anything?


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

today isnt their feeding day but the fiesty one has jumped on all over their backs at least once. the ones shes jumping on just dont care at all.

UPDATE: I just put some flies in an all are eating well.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay well make sure the ones u think r being bullied are eating. If you think its getting out of control and you think its bad, if you have a seperate tank to put the bully in you can put him in there for a little bit. It might be nothing, im not sure.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

IMO when they reach sexual maturity the female will jump on the males back, if there is another female around (now differs within groups, some females do not mind others-if there is one female larger than the other there may be bullying). Just watch them and make sure one is not being cornered or stressed too much.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

No the other frogs couldnt give a crap they just lay their and take it and she hops off. their is a male calling in the tank could they possibly mates?


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

My Leucs act the same way when breeding. I always find eggs under the coco hut within a day or two.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah its probably nothing. Just make sure they arnt getting stressed and make sure they are eating


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

How old are these frogs?


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

got them off of you zbrinks about 9 months ago going on 10. so they are exactly a year almost. all 6 of them. been some crazy calling goin on this morning, like ive never heard.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Their parents started breeding pretty young, so I wouldn't be surprised if what you're seeing is breeding activity.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

yea i figured as much, i sat here watching them this morning and decided to order some breeding supplies from joshsfrogs.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

all I can say is....keep an eye out for eggs if they haven't already laid as of this posting.


----------

